# spin time



## sonny (Dec 17, 2003)

hello everyone I am new member and have a lot of questions in mind I have blue yonder reel and abu elete mag 6500 reel and after cleaning bearings and yellow oil thats comes with reels with 25 lb 37mm breakaway line about all i can get them to spin is about 15 t0o 20 seconds on table i here about 2 0r 3 munite spin time but how in the heck is it done missing something some where , and about rods got 12 ft silstar sx1202bws what ever that means and can chunk them about 75 yds with 5oz bank sinker would appricate all the help i can get one more thing would a 10 ft rod be better or easier to swing giving more thrust than the 12 ft rods i realy aint got the power like you young fellers i am 62 but would like to fish a little farther out thanks .


----------



## BlaineO (Jan 22, 2001)

Hi Sonny,

Your spin time(s) are in line for a reel used for fishing. Maybe even a little long.

Spin times in tournament reels are good to verify everything is running freely and well balanced, then we put in thicker oil or add more mag control to control things.

As far as your casting distance, improvement in technique will make more difference than any thing else. 

Good luck,

Blaine


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

I would advise you to buy a better rod. You would be amazed at the difference. You should look at a purglass 350.3 . It is about 11.5 feet . If you cant find one a loomis 12 ft is really light. If you dont want to spend the money look at a 11 ft tica. I have a couple of the purglass rods and I think they are very easy to cast and super light. They are true fishing rods too they will put a hurting on anything you hook before they put a hurting on you.


----------



## sonny (Dec 17, 2003)

*pureglass*

thanks to you both sounds like good advise , I am not famiular with pureglass rods ,are they custom built or on the market rods and what does the 350.3 mean so i kind have an idea of what i am talking about when i start looking for one .


Thanks


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Official Welcome*

Hi "sonny",

At this time I would like to "Officially Welcome" you to the "Distance Casting" forum.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sonny,
I wouldn't worry about your age affecting your casting. At the beach I fish there is a 67 year old man, Richard Lyon, who can throw about 125 regularly. He is not in top physical condition, just won a cancer battle two yaers ago.

He uses an Outer Banks Surf Seris 10' 6" casting rod with a Grand Wave casting reel. I never heard of the reel but the Outer Banks rods are great, if a little expensive.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

*350.3*

purglass are custom blanks. Red drum tackle in buxton n.c. has them pre made. I also suggest that you check out dog shark custom rods in Conroe N.C. Jeff Brinn. He builds a really nice rod. Purglass has a nice web site . Just punch in purglass rod blanks in search. The 350 is the length the three is the action. Their surf blanks come in 300 9.5 ft 350 11.5ft or 400 13.1ft. All the blanks are available in 1 2 3 or 4 action. 1 up to 4 oz 2 up to 6 oz 3 up to 8 oz 4 unlimited I think but may be 10 oz and 5 is unlimited. Anyway they will throw what they say. I think you would really like the 350.3 or the 350.2 for up to 6 oz.Hope this helps you.


----------



## fishin fool2 (Dec 8, 2003)

P.S. I would get rid of that 25 lb line . drop to 15 or 17. I really like gamagatsu 20 lb. I use 25 gama for drum fishing in the surf it is about the size of most 17 lb test.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*grandwave*

`Kingfish, that Grandwave is the new Diawa conventional. I have seen them and the feller I was talking to said he used one and could cast the thing a mile. Looks like they are all they are supposed to be..


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

hmm...
thanks salt. I might have to try one of these Grand Waves then.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Hi Sonny Mudhole Rod building Supply carries a wide selection of Purglas Rod blanks including the 350/3 for $222.50 www.mudhole.com (407)447-7637 Hope this helps. P.S. Purglas Rods page 22 of the current catalog.


----------



## sonny (Dec 17, 2003)

*purglass blank*

want to say thanks for replys and help and advise 

sounds like a great rod but it would be pricey but considerable i will keepeye out and check around , hey is the ocean master considerable know they are 120 bucks is good and about 3 of them bouncing around back of truck wouldnt kill ya if one got busted eather if ya think so which would be best for about 4 or 5 wt would the 6/12 be to heavy for fishing .


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

hey a lot of guys on here use the om's and really like tham. If you are going to be throwing 8nbait then the 6-12 is the way to go and if you are throwing lighter than that the lighter model is probably a better bet.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Hey Bluerunner,

How are you coming along with the casting? Did the tape help?


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

i've been at school most of the time so ihaven't really had much of a chance to practice, but hopefully over christmas break and next summer i'll be workin gon it a little more. I wanted to make sure I got a video before you ran out though, and i believe it will help me a lot.


----------



## Ardmore Bill (Feb 4, 2001)

Sonny - did you take out the break blocks in the reel? I'm assuming it is not a level wind. If so, that slows a reel down a lot. Also, how about end tension? Is it adjusted to have a barely perceptable wiggle? 

Yea, 15 to 20 seconds is a little fast for fishing, but in a good range when casting weights with small baits. For distance casting the fine tuning involved with getting a reel to spin long times is important because, just like Blaino said, it assures you you have balanced the spool. Then you introduce oils and magnets in a variety of ways to slow it down to castable speeds. The fun is in the tuning!


----------



## sonny (Dec 17, 2003)

well i may be streaching the spin time a couple seconds and i mean i run it from my wrist to the tip of fingers to to get all it would do hehe anyway yep they are without level winds and the blue yonder has no mags and i cast it the best , with out blowups most of time anaway but it does have the breaks small ones , heres what I am gona do I am leaving today for a fishing trip to Padre Island National Seashore for about 10 days over christmas with what I got , when i get back i would like ya all help me to get one of these old reels spinning like you alls do which ever one ya think would be best to start on and I am going to order a couple om rods to try them on this is if you all dont mind please . wish everyone of ya tight lines bent rods and a very Merry Christmas See ya then Sonny


----------

